# Message intempestif connexion ordinateur



## skaka (20 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour la communauté.
J'ai un souci depuis que j'ai acheté un nouveau Macbook 11".
Il est sous High Sierra depuis le début, et toutes les mises à jour sont faites.
J'ai plusieurs autres appareils (iMac, Macbook Pro, iPhonex2, iPad, iPod).
Tous sont connectés avec mon même compte iCloud/Apple.
Dès que je démarre mon Macbook 11", TOUS les autres appareils reçoivent une alerte qu'un appareil utilisant le compte iCloud a été allumé... 
Et ça le fait à chaque fois.
C'est assez agaçant à la longue.
J'ai pourtant regardé un peu partout, mais je ne trouve pas ce qu'il faut faire pour ne plus avoir ces messages.
Auriez-vous une idée ?
Merci à vous


----------



## guytoon48 (20 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour,

Te connecter ici https://appleid.apple.com/#!&page=signin
te loger avec ID et MdP iCloud et voir si le MacBook 11" est déclaré dans tes appareils...


----------



## skaka (24 Octobre 2017)

C'est ce que j'ai fait, et tout semblait en ordre.
J'ai dû modifier mon mot de passe iCloud, et le remettre sur tous mes appareils, et là je n'ai plus le message.
Un peu curieux comme solution.


----------

